# Scallops in St. Joe Bay



## Seegul51

Has anyone said what the stock looks like this year? Usually by this time the Fish Commission has given a report on what the harvest looks like for the year?


----------



## Seegul51

I see a lot of people checking the post but no one from the area replying. Hopefully we can find out something soon. We are going in August.


----------



## CatCrusher

Not sure about the stocks but I will be going on opening day which I think is July 1st?. Plan on putting in at pressnells at port st joe


----------



## turbodog

I'll be watching this thread as I'm headed over July 19-26. Hope to live off what we catch!


----------



## naclh2oDave

I have always wanted to do this but I don't know where to begin. Are there some little cottages around there to rent? I'd like to make a few days of it with the family. Are there lots of boat ramps? What is a good area to call base?


----------



## bare bones

I will be at the state park July 16-18 will report when I get back.


----------



## TURTLE

> *naclh2oDave (6/23/2009)*I have always wanted to do this but I don't know where to begin. Are there some little cottages around there to rent? I'd like to make a few days of it with the family. Are there lots of boat ramps? What is a good area to call base?


Old Saltworks has some cool little cabins that are right on the bay that you can walk right out your back door and get dinner.

Talk to Lanny or Racheal from Old Salt works , they manage alot of the properties around the cape.


----------



## Shiznik

We plan on making the ride over this year around the4th week in July. So far the forcast reports sound good! Maybe we all will be posting some good reports!


----------



## Seegul51

Thanks Guys, we will not be going till Aug. 16th, keep us up on what is going on.

As for the guy looking for a place to stay, Scallop Cove, google it up, cottages are nice, dock for boat, and straight across the bay to the scallops.


----------



## a

I think we should post more info on the internet like this, the rest of the world just doesn't know we are gifted with all this beauty and natural resources.


----------



## Shiznik

This will be our first trip over to find some Scallops. Hope we have some good luck. She might not like the grass beds with all the other marine life loaded in them.


----------



## AquaSport175

based on my successful scalloping trips last year to Steinhatchee and St Joe bay, plus the absence of any hurricanes in the past couple of years the scalloping should be amazing this summer. I'm planning on getting over there at least two times to St Joe Bay and also a trip or two over to Steinhatchee . Last year both locations were very plentiful and I actually thought the st joe bay scallops had a better taste.


----------



## reelfinatical

Last year we waited until the last week to go - we didn't get any. This year we're going opening week. When we were there earlier in thespring we sawnumerous big scallops & the sea urchins were everywhere, most of them had covered themselves in shells, others had been gutted up on the shoreline (birds eat em?).


----------



## no woryz

Went yesterday to see my dad, and I went scalloping..I got my limit but it was more work than I thought it would be....there are alot of small scallops (half dollar size) but theyNEED to be left to grow. gigged a flounder and also picked up a few blue crabs...good day ended with a family fireworks show and then the drive home....spousal unit had to work today...So, I going to clean the scallops now. There were literally hundreds of boats there and I will wait a few weeks before going again. I will try to get a report from St. Marks....


----------



## Seegul51

Thanks for the feedback, that is why we wait till august, give them time to grow. were you out close to Black's island?


----------



## Croaker Chris

We have gone out a couple of times and reached our limit each time. Have to do alot of looking this year NOT as easy as in the past..... We are hunting them at Keaton Beach.


----------



## Seegul51

Anyone coming back would like a report on scollops, redfish, spec's, and mullet????


----------



## tyler0421

We plan on going saturday. HOpefully have a good report when we get back!!


----------



## boggs187

Tyler do you own any snorkeling gear?


----------



## tyler0421

> *boggs187 (7/16/2009)*Tyler do you own any snorkeling gear?


No I can't swim!!!


----------



## obigwilliso

We just got back yesterday. The scallops were plentiful. We found most in between 4-6ft of water north of blacks island. All were around edges of grass and sand. If you see 1, looks because we were getting 3-10 in one breath of air after locating 1. Filled 6 person limit each trip in a couple hours.


----------



## asago

We hit it last week and while we didn't limit out - we had a good time and the scallops were pretty easy to find (once I figured out what to look for). Kids had a blast looking at all the sand dollars, starfish, puffers, etc... If I lived closer I'd love to do it again but that drive is a killer.



BTW - thanks for all of the advice on where to go, tides, etc... I had no problem in my Pathfinder but I did pay attention to my chart and left well before low tide... I could see how quick that water was dropping though and how someone could easily get stuck out there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

im heading out saturday morning for a couple days. anyone have any reports from recently or have a good place to start?? i know because of all the rain and the influx of freshwater they have been a lil deeper but i figured id ask some specifics to save some time


----------



## tyler0421

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/30/2009)*im heading out saturday morning for a couple days. anyone have any reports from recently or have a good place to start?? i know because of all the rain and the influx of freshwater they have been a lil deeper but i figured id ask some specifics to save some time


Backside of blacks Island Deeper water. My parents and brother went Saturday and limited out inabout 45mins to an hour.


----------



## Pigsdaddy

We went last weekend and were able to pick up quite a few scallops. We would have gotten more, but we got a $102 dollar ticket for fishing without a license. I had a license, it was just on the dock with my wallet. I was swimming. I was able to get out of the large fine, but it still cost me 10 bucks at the court house, after purchasing a $47 out of state license for my wife and I.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

heading down to apalachicola bay the 14-17th to relax for a while.


----------



## Pourman1

Going 2 weeks from today , any recent reports ??


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Going on Friday till next Saturday!!! 8 dayson St. George Island. Scallops, Triple Tails, Reds, and Tarpon are on the agenda. Can't Wait. I'm a vegtable here at work thinking about it.


----------



## Delta Runner

^^ You might want to consider adding Kings to the menu. My wife and I caught a dozenjust two week ago. We also got a good look at a big Tarpon coming out of Indian Pass.


----------



## Pourman1

Are the Fishing areas you are catching these Fish at accessible by Kayak ??


----------



## Pourman1

Going the following week , any recent reports ??


----------



## Captain DP

Just got back yesterday. The scallops are big . We stayed in a little deeper water (5-7ft)and had no problem getting a limit. We fished a little in St. Joe bay Redfish, trout, Spanish, Bluefish, lady fishand a few sharks. 5ft of water in between Black's Island and the bride. Popping corks w/ gulp shrimp. Hope this helps.


----------



## TideFishin

Is it reasonable to kayak to Black's Island? If not, any recs on where to go ona kayak? I'll be renting from happy our kayaks on county rd 30 before you turn back to the west on cape san blas rd.

TIA


----------



## scspecv22

Tidefishin,

Black's Island is pretty far from Happy our Kayaks. You don't even have to go out that far. From the kayak rental place just go straight out about 600-800 meters but make sure you are in an area with dirt and patches of grass and you should find some scallops there. I did the exact samething 3 weeks ago and i got my limit and it was my first time catching scallops.


----------



## TideFishin

scspecv22 said:


> Tidefishin,
> 
> Black's Island is pretty far from Happy our Kayaks. You don't even have to go out that far. From the kayak rental place just go straight out about 600-800 meters but make sure you are in an area with dirt and patches of grass and you should find some scallops there. I did the exact samething 3 weeks ago and i got my limit and it was my first time catching scallops.


Preciate ya!


----------



## Salty Daze

just got back from there this weekend. I could not limit out my boat at 10 gallons but did pull three to four gallons in a days work. It is worth the trip for sure because its a day on the water with the kids, wife and friends snorkeling. But as for the shallow water it sucked. We had to break out our dive gear and hit the 6' range. They are camouflaged for sure!

It was better this way in the sense that it did not take forever to clean 10 gallons, we had enough to make a surf and turf dinner and some to bring home. When they are done it will be time to go back and get some more fresh ones. 

go deep, good luck.


----------

